# A look into Germany today



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So everything is going to be wonderful with all the immigrants right? Here is where we will be shortly.



> Yesterday, at the hospital we had a meeting about how the situation
> here and at the other Munich hospitals is unsustainable. Clinics
> cannot handle emergencies, so they are starting to send everything to
> the hospitals.
> ...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

total chaos everywhere, Plainsman. Bin Ladin must be smiling with the fishes right now! Too bad we got sucked in to try to export Democracy into the middle East! The " Arab Spring turned into a multi year Hurricaine! As predicted by a lo of people smarter than me! lol 
Having said that, like in one of,Shakespear's plays, " what's done is done!" And both political parties here in USA AND the rest of the cpuntries of the world should somehow work together to try to make things better! Finger pointing betwee American political parties or amount different countries does no one any good, only delays the inevitable tough decisions for solutions to the mess. 
I have no brilliant solutions though! :shake:

I suppose if I had to be uprooted from my way of life, risked everything by tying to go to a better place and was totally penniless, totally illiterate, and my child was sick, I'd want medications one way or another, too! Not unexpected from diseased starving third world uneducated people suddenly immersed into a totally different way of life, can't even speak the language, etc. with sick probably dying kids. And I 'll bet you would too! We'd both be desperate! Once again, no solutions from this computer!
A terrible mess!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is a simply solution HH. Close the borders and help them where they are at. Create a safe zone inside Syria and help them there. The problem is they are coming from much further south out of Africa, not just the mid east. These are people looking for a better life by wanting what we worked for. Just thieves with a little different angle. Since they leave their kids behind in clinics with the chance of never seeing them again they appear very primitive and self centered. ISIS will push as many north as they can and hide their people among them. If it wasn't for hiding their people among them ISIS would not bother them, or they would just kill them. Pushing them north is part of their strategy. Infiltrate, and burden the European and American system with millions of new welfare recipients. I can feel sorry for them, but I will not destroy America to save them. They will simply drag us down with them. I'm sick of the "looking for a better life" excuse. When I hear it now I loose sympathy.

This isn't conservative and liberal anymore. This is real life think with your brain, or think with your heart and loose everything. It's intelligent thought or stupid and emotional.


----------

